# Broke up with my girlfriend, how long should I wait?



## SmokePens (Jan 16, 2009)

ok people, I broke up with my girlfriend of 3 years. I threatened once in our relationship to break up with her for worthy reasons, but didn't go through with it because it was my first big relationship and I didn't know what I was doing. So another opportunity to dump her came up and I did. I feel like I took back control of my life really. I still love this girl deeply. How long should I wait for this girl to come back to me?


----------



## yourlocal420 (Jan 16, 2009)

As long as it takes man. If it was meant to be then it will happen. Take care of you and your life first and the rest will follow.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 16, 2009)

The best thing to do is to move on , If she loves you like you love her, she'll come back for some odd reason , whether it be because she left clothes or some dumb shit , she'll find a reason to have to see you m8.


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 16, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> The best thing to do is to move on , If she loves you like you love her, she'll come back for some odd reason , whether it be because she left clothes or some dumb shit , she'll find a reason to have to see you m8.


isnt that the truth, maybe she feels the same way you do about having her life back also...did you think of that? maybe she means more to you than you do to her idk, if your worth it she'll come around, if she controlled your moves or vise versa then theres no reason to be....with that being said some people are overwhelming with theyre jealousness that they should keep things to a one night thing...unless you could find somebody that digs the jealous shit


----------



## offgridgrower (Jan 16, 2009)

dood, you have many more relationships to experience, move on and go find the next relationship. the only reason i can think of that you dumped her is she was cheating on you bro. correct me if im wrong but it sounds like that to me. if so then never take her back dood, NEVER!!!


----------



## SmokePens (Jan 16, 2009)

Not saying that it is going to happen, but I have this gut feeling this chick is going to come back to me. I just have to recognize the right time to take her back. It has been 1 month. She has already called me on christmas and left a message on my machine that she loves me. But who knows, she could be blowing smoke. In this relationship, by breaking up with her I felt she needed to know the terms of how the relationship needs to go if we are going to continue. Like I said, I love her, and would like her back if she comes back, but I feel that if she comes back I need to subtly and not hatefully reinforce the fact that I will, if she makes me, leave her ass again. How do I do that?


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 16, 2009)

use the sentence [ If this is going to work ] and set the tone from jump street. No waiting or kissing and hugging first cuzz then she's gonna think it's just like the good ole days and you wanna change that.


----------



## SmokePens (Jan 16, 2009)

worm5376 said:


> ...... No waiting or kissing and hugging first cuzz then she's gonna think it's just like the good ole days and you wanna change that.



yes, yes! like that, but I don't want to come across hateful and spiteful


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 16, 2009)

then don't have any hate in the tone of your voice or body language. it's mostly gonna be your body language that decides if it's hateful or spiteful. Talk it over a dinner. She'll be more open to what your saying that way.


----------



## shovelhead (Jan 17, 2009)

I won't win any points with the ladies for this one, but it works both ways.
1. if you have ever had any suspition of her screwing around, leave as soon as possible. 
2. If you feel squeezed, take a road-trip untill you feel homesick. If you don't feel homesick, it wasn't your real home afterall-keep looking.
3. You would be amazed how good your own intuition is and how closely you should pay attention to it.

There's alot more, but making mistakes is all part of the experience. It just makes sense to avoid all the pitfalls you can.
GoodLuck


----------



## 1107861 (Jan 18, 2009)

Get out there on the rebound dude. The best thing to getting over a bitch is to get a new one.


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

SmokePens said:


> ok people, I broke up with my girlfriend of 3 years. I threatened once in our relationship to break up with her for worthy reasons, but didn't go through with it because it was my first big relationship and I didn't know what I was doing. So another opportunity to dump her came up and I did. I feel like I took back control of my life really. I still love this girl deeply. How long should I wait for this girl to come back to me?


i'd wait until she got all her stuff out of your house, then i'd start calling all her friends.


----------



## Big P (Jan 18, 2009)

ya but what if she then starts calling all your friends


----------



## fdd2blk (Jan 18, 2009)

Big P said:


> ya but what if she then starts calling all your friends


they already heard all the stories. they don't want to touch her now.


----------



## UTurn (Jan 18, 2009)

SmokePens said:


> ok people, I broke up with my girlfriend of 3 years. I threatened once in our relationship to break up with her for worthy reasons, but didn't go through with it because it was my first big relationship and I didn't know what I was doing. So another opportunity to dump her came up and I did. I feel like I took back control of my life really. I still love this girl deeply. How long should I wait for this girl to come back to me?


Worst thing you could do is try to MAKE her come back. Do your own thang bruh bruh and if your doing the right thing she'll eventually figure out what she's missing, if not.....it wasnt meant to be and you get to meet all the other beautiful women in the world.

Peace and love

Turn


----------



## potheadsmoker (Jan 20, 2009)

shit man, these guys around here dont care what storys you tell them they still want a piece of whatever they can get, i dont get them sick fuckers....wont be happy till its oozing off theyre dicks or they get aids or something


----------



## UTurn (Jan 20, 2009)

potheadsmoker said:


> shit man, these guys around here dont care what storys you tell them they still want a piece of whatever they can get, i dont get them sick fuckers....wont be happy till its oozing off theyre dicks or they get aids or something[/QUOTE
> 
> ....that came out of left field.


----------



## pamaris (Jan 21, 2009)

What kind of game are you playing? If you want to be with her, talk to her like a grown up and explain what specific things she does that you CANNOT deal with. Actually, I find the best way to resolve these things is to narrow it down to 1 or 2 BIG things, and communicate in writing to each other. It takes patience, but you each at least get to make your point without arguing.

The "right time" to take her back is when you are both getting what you want out of the relationship. If that isn't going to happen, then move on. Whatever you do don't play games- breaking up, getting back together, arguing, breaking up again, having a booty call, are we together or not- that is not a good road to travel.


----------



## HotNSexyMILF (Jan 25, 2009)

shovelhead said:


> I won't win any points with the ladies for this one, but it works both ways.
> 1. if you have ever had any suspition of her screwing around, leave as soon as possible.
> 2. If you feel squeezed, take a road-trip untill you feel homesick. If you don't feel homesick, it wasn't your real home afterall-keep looking.
> 3. You would be amazed how good your own intuition is and how closely you should pay attention to it.
> ...





pamaris said:


> What kind of game are you playing? If you want to be with her, talk to her like a grown up and explain what specific things she does that you CANNOT deal with. Actually, I find the best way to resolve these things is to narrow it down to 1 or 2 BIG things, and communicate in writing to each other. It takes patience, but you each at least get to make your point without arguing.
> 
> The "right time" to take her back is when you are both getting what you want out of the relationship. If that isn't going to happen, then move on. Whatever you do don't play games- breaking up, getting back together, arguing, breaking up again, having a booty call, are we together or not- that is not a good road to travel.


Yeah.. both of these posts pretty much say it...

I was wondering if I was the only one scratching my head going "um.. what actual love can there be with all these immature games going on?"..


----------



## sighmon (Jan 28, 2009)

ever hear the saying: "if you love something let it go..."


----------



## theganman (Jan 28, 2009)

SmokePens said:


> ok people, I broke up with my girlfriend of 3 years. I threatened once in our relationship to break up with her for worthy reasons, but didn't go through with it because it was my first big relationship and I didn't know what I was doing. So another opportunity to dump her came up and I did. I feel like I took back control of my life really. I still love this girl deeply. How long should I wait for this girl to come back to me?


this is some of the dumbest shit i ever read! i dont get some ppl man! dont wait at all go out and party ur ass off. fuck every girl u can . and IF she comes back take her back! but dont i repeat dont call her or try to fix it! leave that up to her


----------



## theganman (Jan 28, 2009)

fdd2blk said:


> they already heard all the stories. they don't want to touch her now.




lol i dnt no about that what if u told ur frinds how big of a freak she was!


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 30, 2009)

where is the love at ? lmao!!!


----------



## FootballFirst (Jan 30, 2009)

2-Pac took it with him.


----------



## akgrown (Jan 30, 2009)

just try not to think about her. you still love her so go to a strip club with your friends and never once think about her then get a lap dance and go home and jack off


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 30, 2009)

akgrown said:


> just try not to think about her. you still love her so go to a strip club with your friends and never once think about her then get a lap dance and go home and jack off



true that!! I agree. and jack off twice. it helps put you to sleep.


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 30, 2009)

get it while you can..man she is a chic.. she will find new meat within hours.. You have to find someone hotter then her and make her think you don't care


SmokePens said:


> ok people, I broke up with my girlfriend of 3 years. I threatened once in our relationship to break up with her for worthy reasons, but didn't go through with it because it was my first big relationship and I didn't know what I was doing. So another opportunity to dump her came up and I did. I feel like I took back control of my life really. I still love this girl deeply. How long should I wait for this girl to come back to me?


----------



## Masterofgenetics (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a girl but I still jack off once or twice every day it's even better when you get caught, and she comes in and finishes you off


worm5376 said:


> true that!! I agree. and jack off twice. it helps put you to sleep.


----------



## worm5376 (Jan 30, 2009)

childish games we play aye?


----------



## fat sam (Feb 1, 2009)

the only cure for old pussy is new pussy, your going to live a miserable life waiting for her to come back


----------



## theganman (Feb 2, 2009)

fat sam said:


> the only cure for old pussy is new pussy, your going to live a miserable life waiting for her to come back


thanks for my new motto! the only cure for old pussy is new pussy!


----------



## tennesseestoner (Feb 3, 2009)

It's like when a dog dies, the best thing to do is go out and get a new puppy . No I am not referring to women as dogs. If a relationship has failed and you continue to go back, it's like taking a big swig of spoiled milk and saying to yourself, " I'll put this back and try some tommorrow it may be better then."


----------



## SmokePens (Feb 8, 2009)

Sunday morning at 11am and she calls me. I answer the phone and she hangs up. Feels maybe like she is prepping for "talks/negotiations"? Maybe there will be a valentine's day push for a "re-connect"? I'm just speculating. Last I talked to her was Dec. 25th.

Let me know what you think. I'll keep ya'll updated.


----------



## genfranco (Feb 14, 2009)

Well you asked... Came a little late but i intend to let you know how i feel about this.

Loving a person so much that you will forgive terrible things is SAD. Sad in many ways man... You really havent started loving yourself, This woman has been great... good times, sure... You enjoy your times together and all that good shit... But people are who they show they are. 

I for one would never forgive shit like: Cheating, Stealing, showing anything else than being on my team ya know?... I mean the woman that is with you should not be talking shit about you... thinking of ways to make you mad... They should be thinking of making you happy... just like you should. 

Both of you havent learned yet what this life is for or about, and thats fine. But i tell you .. this woman is not the one. 

Good luck. 

P.S. ... You broke up a month ago and she only called for Christmas.... LOL .. what she had in her mouth the rest of the time Bro? you would think she would be trying anything for you to forgive her and get you back... NO she aint...


----------

